# SMOKJOY Talos Mini 65W



## BumbleBee (9/10/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3031/10016238/3579702

I don't know if we will see these at local vendors, but I think this looks pretty snazzy. Compact, 3000mah and rebuildable. I don't see to much info but this looks like it may use Ego coils.






Mix BCC bottom coil clearomizer features:

Stainless and inner glass tank construction
3ml juice capacity
Top and botton filling e-liquid
Adjustable airflow control, 2 air slits on the AFC ring
510 threading connection
22mm overall diameter
Comes with 3 coil heads:
1*Ti 0.4ohm coil head
1*Kanthal 1.2ohm coil head
1*RBA coil head

Talos Mini 65W mod features:

Variable wattage: 7W-65W
Variable voltage: 3.7V-4.8V
Support atomizer resistance range: 0.2-3.0ohm
Zinc alloy + aluminum alloy construction
510 threading connection
Micro-USB charging port


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/3031/10016238/3579702
> 
> I don't know if we will see these at local vendors, but I think this looks pretty snazzy. Compact, 3000mah and rebuildable. I don't see to much info but this looks like it may use Ego coils.
> 
> ...


On closer inspection the coil/rba looks quite SubTankish

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nick (9/10/15)

The tank looks like an ego mega


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/15)

Nick said:


> The tank looks like an ego mega


That's what I thought at first, now it looks like they put a ego mega tank on a subtank base. Looking at the yellow one above it looks like it's fitted with the subtank RBA.


----------



## Nick (9/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> That's what I thought at first, now it looks like they put a ego mega tank on a subtank base. Looking at the yellow one above it looks like it's fitted with the subtank RBA.


Yep and the drip tip looks like it's off a triton...


----------



## Tom. F (10/10/15)

Its interesting that they supply a Ti coil and yet the mod has no mention of TC capabilities.


----------



## Coco (10/10/15)

Tom. F said:


> Its interesting that they supply a Ti coil and yet the mod has no mention of TC capabilities.



I honestly hope that is a misprint. This device doesn't look like it has TC in there anywhere, let alone the mention.

Neither Ti nor Ni should be on your vaping list without TC.


----------



## kev mac (12/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/3031/10016238/3579702
> 
> I don't know if we will see these at local vendors, but I think this looks pretty snazzy. Compact, 3000mah and rebuildable. I don't see to much info but this looks like it may use Ego coils.
> 
> ...


Bee,those look awesome.Wish I'd seen those sooner as I just ordered a Disrupter to replace my broken ipv 2 mini.Needed a new walk around and it seemed a bit different.btw I think the yellow one has your name on it.


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/15)

kev mac said:


> Bee,those look awesome.Wish I'd seen those sooner as I just ordered a Disrupter to replace my broken ipv 2 mini.Needed a new walk around and it seemed a bit different.btw I think the yellow one has your name on it.


I don't think the Disrupter was a bad choice kev, this smokjoy thing is still on preorder. There isn't even a product out yet to take photos of as they've even used computer generated images.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (13/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't think the Disrupter was a bad choice kev, this smokjoy thing is still on preorder. There isn't even a product out yet to take photos of as they've even used computer generated images.


@BumbleBee ,since you seem to be a bit up on the disrupter would you know what the advantage is if any to have a variable voltage mode?


----------

